# datenbank - datensatz sucjen



## richibade (15. Mrz 2009)

hallo zusammen 

ich hab ein kleines problem mit dem suchen von datensätzen.

in meiner datenbank speichere ich username und password und email-adresse.
wie kann ich mit java nun nach einem bestimmten usernamen suchen?.... ich kann natürlich in die datenbank schreiben, auslesen, aber eben nicht suchen..lol... das einzige das mir einfällt ist, mit einer schleife alle datensätze auszulesen, und mit meinem suchbegriff zu vergleichen. aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das es ein wenig langsam sein könnte wenn möglicherweise 1mio datensätze vorhanden sind 

wenn jemand eine idee oder einen link zu informationen dazu hat, bitte immer her damit 

danke schonmal an alle  tolles forum :toll:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Mrz 2009)

SQL-Handbuch?


```
Connection con = ..
String user = ...
String pass = ..

PreparedStatement ps = con.prepareStatement("select * from users where username = ? and password = ?);
ps.setString(1, user);
ps.setString(2, pass);

ResultSet rs = ps.executeQuery();
...
```


----------



## richibade (15. Mrz 2009)

danke für die hilfe, werd ich gleich testen  ich hab gesucht und gesucht, nirgends was gefunden. klar im sql handbuch auch, aber das ist alles soviel, ich steig da noch nicht ganz durch  bin noch ein neuling  viellen dank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (15. Mrz 2009)

Das hat mit Java eigentlich erstmal wenig zu tun, am besten du setzt mal eine Testdatenbank auf und probierst mal ein bischen mit SQL rum was man alles machen kann. Ansonsten macht es imo wenig Sinn gleich mit Java anzufangen. Schau mal das du die gängigen SQL Operationen und ein Datenbankschema hinbekommst und mach dann weiter.


----------



## richibade (16. Mrz 2009)

nun ... mit java kenn ich mich schon ein wenig aus, nur nicht mit datenbank programmierung... aber stimmt schon.... vielleicht ersteinmal ein wenig sql pauken  brauchte nur ein schnelles erolserlebnis im nicht die lust zu verlieren..lol  also danke schön


----------

